# orange neon platy breeding



## Dave (Apr 22, 2010)

I was sitting this morning by my tank watching my fish when i thougt i saw somethin small move. at first i thought it was a bit of food bein moved around by the fish. when i looked closer i was suprised to see a fry. i looked some more and found another 3. unfortunatly one of my clown loaches made a meal of him. i caught 3 of them in a net and kept it up at the surface till i was able to get a floating breeder tank. 

how many lil ones do platy's release? any suggestions on how to try and keep the lil guys alive? i went and got food for fry, any tips?

thanks in advance.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats! From what I can remember, I just fed them finely crushed flakes. The most from one batch of fry I'd ever had was almost 20+ As long as you have a fertile male and female in your tank, you'll have more babies


----------



## Dave (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks athena. 20+ from one fish? how long should i keep her in that floating breeder tank?


----------

